# Winter Bikini



## Guinness Man (May 11, 2012)




----------



## rub (May 11, 2012)

Like the pose, but I'm not digging the hat and and I dislike the processing.  Just way too blue.


----------



## Guinness Man (May 12, 2012)

thats the idea. a cold feel to it. theres a reason white balance is refered to as "Temperature". lol


----------



## tirediron (May 12, 2012)

Guinness Man said:


> thats the idea. a cold feel to it. theres a reason white balance is refered to as "Temperature". lol


True, but there's a reason that the sclera are referred to as the *whites* of the eyes, NOT the blues of the eyes!


----------



## paigew (May 12, 2012)

yes, too blue, think 'avatar'


----------



## ghache (May 29, 2012)

I like this, i like the blue tones.


----------



## Designer (May 29, 2012)

I love it all, including the pose, the fur cap, the accessories, and the blue tone.  Well done!


----------



## daarksun (May 31, 2012)

I like the pose, the composition looks great. The model is beautiful. Great job!


----------



## Heitz (May 31, 2012)

She may be cold but she is hot.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent job!  Love the selenium tone, it gives the proper effect.   It appears like you were shooting in an artic region, but you were in Cali.  Gorgeous model!


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 7, 2012)

I like it as it is. Excellent as most things I've seen from you, man. Keep it up!


----------



## kevinkt (Jun 7, 2012)

The blue tone would work fine for this, except for one thing - the bikini. It looks a bit overly processed and the color feels off.


----------

